

Referral Platform Zferral Acquires SaaS App Store Cloudomatic - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/28/referral-platform-zferral-acquires-saas-app-store-cloudomatic#/

======
brianbreslin
so does this get credited as a startup weekend miami exit success story?

congrats btw!

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
yes sir!!!!

------
paraschopra
Interesting to see one startup acquiring another startup!

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Yup. Basic story is this:

We built out all the technology to flow. It was/is launch ready. We had
decided to pursue padpressed, no onswipe 500% full time. We became friendly
with Jeff and he wanted to acquire the technology + bring us on as advisors.
There was a good amount of cash that changed hands, not a ton by any means
either. Equity was more than happy. We still believe in this vision and the
zferral team is the one to do it.

------
keesmacklin
From one of the comments on the post:

 _A quick search on Google shows Zferral has less than 40 customers
([http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Azferral.com+%22powered...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Azferral.com+%22powered+by+zferral%22)).
Where are they getting the cash for the acquisition from? Is there something
I'm missing?_

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Yeah, definitely not the case. Looking at that now. (I know the numbers.)

------
jtriest
congrats to you all. really excited to watch your companies blossom.

------
sandipagr
Congratulations Jason!

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
thank you! We're excited to see zferral continue on with an awesome vision.

------
davidedicillo
Congrats Jason!

------
dools
yer a busy man :)

